# Help please before I make a purchase



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I did a good bit of research before posting this, but I'm not positive I have this figured out yet. I'm looking at putting together a reasonably priced spinning and a casting surf rod and reel. I would like to be able to catch bull reds and below. I'm probably not going to target sharks, but I would like to not break the rod/reel if I do hook up with one. Here's what I've got so far

Spinning outfit
Penn Battle II 6000
Okuma Longitude LC-S-1202H-1 

Casting outfit
Daiwa Sealine-X SHA 30 or an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur C3-7000
Okuma Longitude LC-C-1202H-1

I'm open to any and all suggestions


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

I've only been surf fishing for a couple of years since we moved to Texas so take my opinions with a grain of salt. This is what works for me, and is based off of reading sharkchum and others posts here as well as conversations on the beach.
I don't have a spinning rig, but my casting setups are:

12' Penn Prevail with a 4/0 Senator w 50lb braid backing and 30lb mono topshot - I magged the Senator and it is now a casting fiend, prior to that was nothing more than a birdnest maker...only reason for 50lb braid is that's what I had handy at the time, but the 30lb mono is on purpose. I usually swap the mono every couple trips, depending on activity.
12' Okuma Longitude w Avet SX 2 speed w 50lb braid and 30lb topshot - The Avet might be a bit of overkill, but I had one kicking around that I originally bought when I lived elsewhere for river trolling. I can't cast it as well as the senator, but it has a pile of drag capacity.

Between the 2 rods, I personally like the Prevail better - it's stiffer and has more backbone than the Okuma to me, and I get better results casting. Not to say the Okuma is bad - its a awesome rod too, to me its more comfortable when fighting fish....really just splitting hairs between the 2 for pros and cons. 

At the end of the day, get them, take the time to build good leaders using good hardware, hooks and weights (again, all here in sharkchum posts), change your mono often and have a blast!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

these look like good choices. I have a 7000c3. it's a little bit "swiss watch" on the beach imo. I use MXL avets mostly. I have not used the SHA, but many, many do. I would go with that one over the abu.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

for the rods, i have a couple of okuma longitudes, and u can't beat them for the price. U could try an ocean master for the casting rig, if you just wanted to try something different.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jimj100 said:


> these look like good choices. I have a 7000c3. it's a little bit "swiss watch" on the beach imo. I use MXL avets mostly. I have not used the SHA, but many, many do. I would go with that one over the abu.


Thanks for the recommendations. I wasn't looking to spend quite that much on the reel, but if I did would the MXL 5.8 Lever Drag be the way to go or would I need to go G2 for the higher drag?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jimj100 said:


> for the rods, i have a couple of okuma longitudes, and u can't beat them for the price. U could try an ocean master for the casting rig, if you just wanted to try something different.


I've tried googling ocean master, and all I see is Offshore Angler Ocean Master Rods. They don't look to be what I'm looking for, but maybe I'm just looking for the wrong thing?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

maybe the OMs were discontinued. I havent been to bass pro in a while. They had them a few years ago. You might call and see if they still have some. u want the 12' heavy surf rod

Or, well, just get the Okuma. Keep eye on ebay and craigslist and 2cool for a used OM. Nothing wrong wtih that! 

you do not need the fancier MX reels like trx or g2. The regular one works fine and has plenty of drag. Plenty. I get the magnetic cast option to prevent the once in awhile backlash due to casting in waist deep water w/ waves and wind and a big mullet... etc. it aint much more, and if it prevents respooling on one trip or 2 over 10 years, it's probably worth it. 
The SHA is a great reel that many love. I think the SHA with an Okuma is a maximal value purchase. 3x the cost would bring only marginal or small benefit increase.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

For bull reds I like the penn prevail 11' rod with the penn squall 15 reel. the reel has mag cast, 15# of drag and I have used this setup for the last 6 years and cant be happier. I have also put them on trolling rods and used them for king offshore. I spool half the reel with 50# braid then put 30# mono to fill up reel. I also have a custom built jawbone 1052 and an avet mxl raptor and I hardly use them. the 10' is too short for casting off the beach and the reel is overkill for the reds.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jimj100 said:


> maybe the OMs were discontinued. I havent been to bass pro in a while. They had them a few years ago. You might call and see if they still have some. u want the 12' heavy surf rod
> 
> Or, well, just get the Okuma. Keep eye on ebay and craigslist and 2cool for a used OM. Nothing wrong wtih that!
> 
> ...


This one? There are so many models! Lol. http://www.avetreels.net/reels/mx-series-109/mxl-58-series-lever-drag-casting-reel.html

They have the Offshore Angler Brawler Trophy Surf Spinning Rod 12' Heavy moderate for $54.99

Offshore Angler Breakwater Surf Spinning Rod 12' Heavy Mod.Fast for $99.99

Offshore Angler Power Stick Surf Spinning Rod 12' Heavy Fast for $129.99

That's all I could find made by Offshore Angler in 12', no casting rods

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Third bar (Sep 4, 2014)

The sealine 30 is a very good caster for the surf. But I bought them about 10 years ago, don't know if they changed the workmanship. As long as you take care of them they will last. Just remember to rinse down with freshwater every time you come off the beach. Tighten drag before, then back it off after. Good luck! Btw I've landed a 5ft. Shark with that reel loaded with 20# mono


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a bg30 thats about 7 years old and what i liked about it is you can take the side plate off and change the centrifugal clutch weights for better casting


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Johnsons - for ease of use considering you`re not necessarily looking to get into sharks and considering you`re not going to be dropping/yakking baits out at 500yrds i would recommend the following. 

The Penn Prevails are awesome rods for their price, not only that but they have great backbone, can cast a decent amount of weight and are light enough to fish with all day. I would go for the Shimano Saragossa in the 8000 - 10000 size and yes, i would purchase 2 sets of each. You`re going to have far less hassle fishing with spinning reels for bulls and the occasional shark than what you would fishing with the conventional reel. Also, i`ll bet you a Shimano that you`ll outcast the Avet with the spinning reel any day of the week. 

Spinning reels have come a long way and have made huge strides forward. Checkout some of the YouTube channels like BlacktipH - he only using spinning reels while targeting sharks from shore and yes, he uses a Saragossa too. 

I would load it up with 600yards of 50lb 8 strand braid - something thin but strong, the Powerpro Super Slick 8 or the Daiwa J-Braid, both excellent value for money and casts a mile!!!!

We`re at the beach often - send me a pm and i`d be more than happy to assist you in getting some of the basics right, specially when it comes to casting long rods with spinning reels


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

Here are two 10000 size reels - you`ll see that both the lines are in the water but that there is sufficient line left (these reels have 600yrd capacity of 50lb braid) should you get picked up by a big fish. If the weather is good and you wade lets say 50-60 yards, cast 120 yards that puts you close to 200yards. How much line/braid do you want/need to have left to fight that fish with? I would want more than 100yards for sure.

Food for thought


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

Fight the fish, are you wearing a glove when you throw the spinning reels with just braid? I have a 6500 spinfisher v and after the first trip i bought a breakaway cannon and it has made me use the spinning reel just as much as the penn squalls. I have a friend using it on a 10500 spinfisher v and he can cast further with it.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Fight The Fish said:


> Johnsons - for ease of use considering you`re not necessarily looking to get into sharks and considering you`re not going to be dropping/yakking baits out at 500yrds i would recommend the following.
> 
> The Penn Prevails are awesome rods for their price, not only that but they have great backbone, can cast a decent amount of weight and are light enough to fish with all day. I would go for the Shimano Saragossa in the 8000 - 10000 size and yes, i would purchase 2 sets of each. You`re going to have far less hassle fishing with spinning reels for bulls and the occasional shark than what you would fishing with the conventional reel. Also, i`ll bet you a Shimano that you`ll outcast the Avet with the spinning reel any day of the week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! Is the info on the shimano website incorrect? It has the Sargosa 8000 and 10000 holding 265 and 360 yds of 50 lb power pro.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

johnsons1480 said:


> This one? There are so many models! Lol. http://www.avetreels.net/reels/mx-series-109/mxl-58-series-lever-drag-casting-reel.html
> 
> They have the Offshore Angler Brawler Trophy Surf Spinning Rod 12' Heavy moderate for $54.99
> 
> ...


http://www.avetreels.net/reels/mx-series-109/mxl-58-mc-series-lever-drag-casting-reel.html

This is the one I use, with mc. I have several spinfisher 750 too. I just like the casting reels from beach. I will use spinning for throwing spoons at jacks and macks, but for bait, I use casting. Abu and avet. Both cast great, and very easy.


----------



## hate23putt (Aug 27, 2016)

I have the Battle 2 in both the 6000 and 8000. The 6000 is paired with a 10 ft. Prevail and the 8000 on 12 ft. prevail. Have been very happy with both. Both have 30 lb. mono on them.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Seems like there is a lot of love here for the Penn Prevail rods. Compiling what's been mentioned so far, I'm looking at the following. There are so many versions of the Penn reels, I'm not sure which ones you guys meant. Also, blueironboy, you mentioned the Avet SX2, but I'm not clear on which version you were talking about

*Spinning rods*

Penn Prevail Surf Spinning 12' Heavy Fast
Okuma Longitude Surf Spinning 12' Heavy Fast

*Spinning Reels*

Daiwa BG30
Shimano Sargossa 8000
Shimano Sargossa 10000
Penn Battle 2 6000
Penn Battle 2 8000

*Casting Rods*

Penn Prevail Surf Casting 12' Heavy Fast
Okuma Longitude Surf Casting 12' Heavy Fast

*Casting Reels*

Penn Senator Star Drag 113L2?
Penn US Senator US113?
Penn Special Senator Star Drag 113H2?
Penn Squall Levelwind SQL15LW?
Penn Squall Star Drag SQL15?
Daiwa Sealine-X 30SHA
Avet MXL 5.8 MC LEVER DRAG CASTING REEL
Avet SX2?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

johnsons1480 said:


> Seems like there is a lot of love here for the Penn Prevail rods. Compiling what's been mentioned so far, I'm looking at the following. There are so many versions of the Penn reels, I'm not sure which ones you guys meant. Also, blueironboy, you mentioned the Avet SX2, but I'm not clear on which version you were talking about
> 
> *Spinning rods*
> 
> ...


Hard pass on the level wind. no bueno on the beach.

squall 15 and SX are smaller. they can handle bull reds no problem. bigger sharks... might get hairy. plus lighter line means you have to change it more often. you will have more breakoffs with 20 than 30 or 40lb.


----------



## alka144 (May 4, 2010)

Avet SX MC on an Okuma Longitude is my go to surf reel. Been running them for over 5 years and have caught sharks up to 6.5ft (it barely landed that fish though). New G2 would be sweet though as they hold more line. I currently have around 250 yards of 50lb braid with short 30 or 40lb mono topshot.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't get yourself confused. For surf fishing the only brand you need to look at is Penn. I have used every brand on the market and I've always went back to Penn.
For spinning reels get a Penn Conflict or Clash in the 6000 size. For casting reels get a Penn Squall 25N.
Your gonna want a 12' heavy action rod like a Prevail, Battalion, or Carnage II depending on your budget.
Fill them with 30# Berkly Big Game or Sufix Superior mono and your done.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jimj100 said:


> Hard pass on the level wind. no bueno on the beach.
> 
> squall 15 and SX are smaller. they can handle bull reds no problem. bigger sharks... might get hairy. plus lighter line means you have to change it more often. you will have more breakoffs with 20 than 30 or 40lb.


I appreciate the info. So here's what I'm gathering on the Avet Reels. SX is the smallest, MX is larger, and JX is larger still. The G2 reels hold a littler more line than the non G2 variants. Am I on the right track here?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

alka144 said:


> Avet SX MC on an Okuma Longitude is my go to surf reel. Been running them for over 5 years and have caught sharks up to 6.5ft (it barely landed that fish though). New G2 would be sweet though as they hold more line. I currently have around 250 yards of 50lb braid with short 30 or 40lb mono topshot.


So, would you recommend the Avet SX 5.3 MC G2 which holds 400 yds of 50 lb braid?


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> Don't get yourself confused. For surf fishing the only brand you need to look at is Penn. I have used every brand on the market and I've always went back to Penn.
> For spinning reels get a Penn Conflict or Clash in the 6000 size. For casting reels get a Penn Squall 25N.
> Your gonna want a 12' heavy action rod like a Prevail, Battalion, or Carnage II depending on your budget.
> Fill them with 30# Berkly Big Game or Sufix Superior mono and your done.


Penn Squall Star Drag SQL25N?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

johnsons1480 said:


> Penn Squall Star Drag SQL25N?


Yep. The narrow spool cast's better and is easier to lay the line down even when reeling in.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

dude! all these options are GOOD. SX, MXL, squall, battle, etc etc!! all of these will work! Go to FTU and feel them out and see what looks best.
u are at the point of personal preference and budget! SHA too. FTU has all these reels. They will all work 100% for sure.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

jimj100 said:


> dude! all these options are GOOD. SX, MXL, squall, battle, etc etc!! all of these will work! Go to FTU and feel them out and see what looks best.
> u are at the point of personal preference and budget! SHA too. FTU has all these reels. They will all work 100% for sure.


Fair enough!


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

No Jim you gotta have the new 7 speed TRX raptor 80w on a 800$ original harnel to get them elusive red drumsss.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

IrishSharker said:


> No Jim you gotta have the new 7 speed TRX raptor 80w on a 800$ original harnel to get them elusive red drumsss.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


hey kelly, speaking of which... do a google search for avet trx 130w...


----------



## blueironboy (May 15, 2014)

johnsons1480 said:


> Seems like there is a lot of love here for the Penn Prevail rods. Compiling what's been mentioned so far, I'm looking at the following. There are so many versions of the Penn reels, I'm not sure which ones you guys meant. Also, blueironboy, you mentioned the Avet SX2, but I'm not clear on which version you were talking about
> 
> *Spinning rods*
> 
> ...


Hello Johnson1480
My avet reel is one of the non mag 2 speeds, SX 6/4 I believe.

If I were to get another reel, I would most likely go with another 4/0 Penn Senator. They are inexpensive, super easy to maintain, have TONS of options to modify (google Alan Tani upgrades), have decent line capacity, and don't have crazy tight internal tolerances that sand likes to wreak havoc on.

I like the analytics, but you don't need to go too crazy - absolutely any of these choices will be a bad assed surf combo. Like Jimj100 mentioned, your list is there and pretty complete, at this point its all about preference. 
Good luck and see you on the beach!


----------



## Fight The Fish (Mar 21, 2017)

96chevybeachbum said:


> Fight the fish, are you wearing a glove when you throw the spinning reels with just braid? I have a 6500 spinfisher v and after the first trip i bought a breakaway cannon and it has made me use the spinning reel just as much as the penn squalls. I have a friend using it on a 10500 spinfisher v and he can cast further with it.


The cannon allows you to not have to use a glove. I personally don't use the cannon but others swear by it, each to his own. I use a casting finger (not a full glove, just on 1 finger). What i do however do is tie an 80lb piece of braid (twice the length of my rod) to the end of my 30lb or 50lb braid (your mainline) before tying any leaders on. What this does is it gives me a much higher breaking strain to cast with, i can now cast an 8oz weight with bait as hard as i want and not have to worry about it breaking off. Also, gives me some protection against whatever the first 12ft of my line in the water is rubbing against. An 8000-10000 size spinning reel is going to cast further than a 6000 all day because the spool is so much bigger allowing line to come off faster, it also has more line capacity.


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

I've used a Shimano spheros sw for three seasons now taking my yak right behind the breakers dunking it each time and not taking the best care of it and it's still super smooth. If your newer to surf casting may want to go with a fixed spool reel and can't go wrong with the Penn's I just have had good luck with Shimanos in the SW series. I also have an avet LX mc raptor that cast pretty decent but I've had best luck with distance with a salstist 50ld. Fished the blacktip challenge and talked to some guys that do a lot of casting over seas and they were using the exact same reel. Also for the price a fin-nor lethal is a solid tough reel.


----------



## Sandman456! (Mar 27, 2017)

DAIWA Sealine are great reels. The 30 cast like a dream. Load it with 30# test and go fishing. I'm not a fan of the latitude rods. I've had two literally explode during a cast. I'd look at the penn surf rods. I've got 6 ocean masters x-heavy and they're not for sale for love nor money. Man they were a great value. I've landed shark to 6 1/2 feet huge Rays as big as my truck hood and hundreds of reds and black drum on them. If you find one buy it.


----------

